
This Table Listens to Your Boring Meetings and Pulls Out the Good Stuff - curtis
http://gizmodo.com/listening-table-records-and-understands-the-conversat-1693550642
======
brownbat
Great for collaborative sessions, though I wonder if one of the sinister
purposes was to make it painfully apparent which meetings could have been a
short email.

